
America has a big problem: Middle-aged men who refuse to grow up - wolfgke
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/01/americas-big-problem-middle-aged-men-who-refuse-to-grow-up-commentary.html
======
novia
>Mark was in his fifties at the time, and was still angry at his parents, his
teachers, his family, society, and others he thought had failed him.

That line really hit home for me.

